# Clan noch aktiv?



## cryptochrome (12. Oktober 2018)

Gibts den Clan noch? Hier im Forum ist ja seit Jahren nix mehr gepostet worden.


----------



## chaotium (12. Oktober 2018)

Wusste gar nicht das PCGH einen Clan hatte.
Würde mich doch glatt für Battlefield und Rainbow Six Siege bewerben


----------

